# A Few Questions About Racism, Prejudice, Sikh, Sikhi, Sikhism



## Minus Human (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm quite new, been reading a bit then joined the site a few days ago with a few questions in mind...

1. Anyone who has covered or has family not Sikhi, and that are racist/prejudice (whichever you feel it is.), towards you or Sikhi in general. How do you deal with it?

2. I'm in the military and an limited in the scope of attire, turbans are not allowed and one must shave. (National Guard so its only one a month and two weeks in summer). The appeal process is lengthy and I retire in 5 years, would it be frowned upon to finish out the time to retire as I normally have?

3. Are most Sikhi accepting of converts? I don't have huge experience with many Sikhi outside of where they work.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 30, 2015)

Minus Human said:


> 'm quite new, been reading a bit then joined the site a few days ago with a few questions in mind...



Welcome to the forum Minus Humanji



Minus Human said:


> 1. Anyone who has covered or has family not Sikhi, and that are racist/prejudice (whichever you feel it is.), towards you or Sikhi in general. How do you deal with it?



I have come across a great deal of prejudice in my life due to my Sikhi, several instances come to mind, arrested for speeding and driving on a ban, the police were very kind to me, and even drove me home after my arrest, when I spent time in prison, I was offered every courtesy and a huge amount of respect, every time I have been in hospital, I always seem to end up in a private room with no restriction on visitors, yes, being a Sikh seems to make people change their attitude to me and treat me differently. 



Minus Human said:


> 2. I'm in the military and an limited in the scope of attire, turbans are not allowed and one must shave. (National Guard so its only one a month and two weeks in summer). The appeal process is lengthy and I retire in 5 years, would it be frowned upon to finish out the time to retire as I normally have?



This is tricky, I am not quite sure what you mean, are you a practising Sikh that is unable to do so?



Minus Human said:


> 3. Are most Sikhi accepting of converts? I don't have huge experience with many Sikhi outside of where they work.



We are all potential Sikhs, regardless of our religion, colour, sex, or orientation.


----------



## Minus Human (Mar 30, 2015)

Where the U.S. military is concerned, they only have to offer you a place to worship. You have to apply for special rights to wear things such as a turban. And if you move or get stationed elsewhere, you must reapply for the rights and agree to their regulations until they are approved or denied.


----------



## Original (Mar 31, 2015)

Minus Human said:


> Where the U.S. military is concerned, they only have to offer you a place to worship. You have to apply for special rights to wear things such as a turban. And if you move or get stationed elsewhere, you must reapply for the rights and agree to their regulations until they are approved or denied.



Sir

I've responded to you on another thread and am a little apprehensive about advising on matters which are very much judicial in nature and as such require professional advice. However, on the facts provided the general rule is [international human rights] that, any such agency [military] be given limited latitude to legislate local jurisdiction in determining regulations and protocols for an autonomous rule, welfare and national security of the state and in so doing make laws compatible with and in conjunction with the rights of the individual.

So really,  the military's general handbook for all personnel will tell you, what you can or cannot do. Failing that, my personal advice would be to follow the internal procedure and exhaust it to the end notwithstanding caution but pursuing the "right" to practice faith. And, because this is not an absolute right, outcome cannot be determined on paper.

Good luck and best of everything !


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2015)

Minus Human said:


> Where the U.S. military is concerned, they only have to offer you a place to worship. You have to apply for special rights to wear things such as a turban. And if you move or get stationed elsewhere, you must reapply for the rights and agree to their regulations until they are approved or denied.



why not just concentrate on having the heart of a Sikh first before worrying about the look of a Sikh?


----------



## Minus Human (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with that, and it makes a great deal of sense. I had not necessarily taken that thought into consideration yet.


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Mar 31, 2015)

Minus Human said:


> I'm quite new, been reading a bit then joined the site a few days ago with a few questions in mind...
> 
> 1. Anyone who has covered or has family not Sikhi, and that are racist/prejudice (whichever you feel it is.), towards you or Sikhi in general. How do you deal with it?
> 
> ...


Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh.

1. I never get racist prejudice against me because I'm a Sikh, and never from my family at all. I do receive prejudiced comments from strangers because I'm a _white _Sikh (oddly enough). Everyone sees Asian Sikhs all the time, but since white Sikhs are very rare I get comments like 'what the **** are you supposed to be?' or 'are you a complete lunatic becoming one of _those_?' It's a patronising and bigoted attitude.

2. I don't know about the military and whatnot, but a lot of people who convert don't adopt the outward bana immediately. I didn't.

3. Almost all Sikhs are completely accepting of converts. There are a tiny number of racist Jatt supremacists/caste-ists on the internet (the kind who insist that Sikhism is a sect of Hinduism and that the British corrupted it) but you will probably never meet those in real life. I have _never_ encountered any negativity about me being a convert from other Sikhs whatsoever.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Mar 31, 2015)

Veera
Four hundred years ago Sikhs became a National Guard,now a National Guard wants become a Sikh,

Veer Ji

The heart can't be concentrated 'on being Sikh' ,not in my experience anyway,its actually quite a bit easier just to look the part.


----------



## Minus Human (Mar 31, 2015)

But if one looks the part, but has not the heart, are they then being true?


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 31, 2015)

Minus Human said:


> But if one looks the part, but has not the heart, are they then being true?



of course they are!! and remember the bigger the turban, the better the Sikh, add a passion for rituals and the supernatural, and hey presto, Sikhi here we come!


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 11, 2019)

Veer ji

Not all are like that,it is very rare but you can still find those humble souls with milk in their bread,they have experienced True Love,the rest of the pretenders have just read a 'romantic novel' and think they are in love.


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer ji
> 
> Not all are like that,it is very rare but you can still find those humble souls with milk in their bread,they have experienced True Love,the rest of the pretenders have just read a 'romantic novel' and think they are in love.



True love, loving Him in the Dukh and the Sukh... that’s a fearless love


----------

